# Premiere Pro 2.0 - Datei-Größe



## Buttermaker (10. März 2007)

Hallo!

Ich bin neu in der Videobearbeitung eingestiegen und würde mich über etwas Hilfe bedanken.

Problem: 
Bei Erstellung eines Clips bzw. Films wird dieser risieg groß, 15min = 4GB, das bei 4GB Schluss mit der Aufnahme ist liegt sicher daran das ich ne FAT32 hab richtig?

Aber ist es normal das ein 15min. Video von der Kamera (MiniDV-Format) 4GB einnimmt? Wie soll ich denn dann meine 10 Stunden Australien-Video auf den Rechner kriegen? :-(

Gibt es da Lösungen unter Premiere Pro 2.0 oder ist das dann auch immer gleich mit Qualitätsverlust? Dann bekommt man ja nen 1Std. Film nie auf DVD wenn die Datei immer so groß ist!?

Wär super wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könnt...DANKE!

Andre


----------



## chmee (12. März 2007)

DV = 3,5MB/Sek. -> 3,5x60sek = 210MB/Min. -> 210MBx15min = 3,2GB

Der Grundgedanke ist nunmal, das Material zu Sichten und lohnenswerte
Szenen zu capturen. Diese werden dann in Reihe gebracht und dann zu einem
Video zusammengeschnitten. Dieses wird in der Endausspielung nicht als
DV gerendert, sondern möglichst in das Endformat. In Deinem Fall Mpeg2.

Dann passen auch 90 Minuten auf ne 4,7GB-Video-DVD

mfg chmee


----------



## Mark (12. März 2007)

Hi!

Als Alternative - hab's noch nie gemacht, aber Premiere kann das doch wohl sicher - böte sich ein Offline Schnitt an: alles in minderer Qualität capturen, schneiden und erst zum Schluß die benötigten/benutzten Video-Teile in DV-Qualität capturen...

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## chmee (12. März 2007)

Premiere kann es, klar.. Aber ich glaube, dass das Capturen, transkodieren in ein
kleineres Videoformat und dann neu Sichten/Schneiden ein Aufwand ist, der den
Vorteil des HDD-Speichersparens nicht aufwiegt. Dann eben mal für 70EUR ne 200GB-HDD
geholt.

Bei 2K und HDV ist es eine tolle Sache. zB bietet HDV oft schon einen Downscaled DV-
Stream vom HDV, und dass ist dann eben ohne Transkodierung ( zwar bei gleicher
Bitrate ) eine tolle Sache bei schwächeren Geräten.

mfg chmee


----------



## josDesign (14. März 2007)

Und wie kann man das bewerkstelligen, dass man eine schlechte Version in Premiere bearbeitet und dann das bessere ausgibt?


----------



## axn (14. März 2007)

Es gibt verschiedene Varianten des offline Workflows. Sofern angegeben, erzeugt Premiere für jedes eingespielte Video eine Offlinedatei mit den Information über Bandname und Start und Ende der Aufzeichnung. Das "offline" DV-Material lässt sich also jeder Zeit durch das original HDV Material ersetzen, da die Informationen über den Ort des Materials auch nach dem Trennen der Medien erhalten bleiben. 
Die Begriffe "Offline" in Premiere und "Offlineschnitt" sind dabei inhaltlich nicht ganz das gleiche. Premiere bezeichnet alle nicht verbundenen Medien als offline. Ein Offlineschnitt mit nicht nativem Material (wie nennt man eigentlich das Gegenteil von nativ..?) wäre in Premiere nicht offline...:suspekt:

mfg

axn


----------



## josDesign (14. März 2007)

OK, aber muss ich da irgendwas spezielles im Premiere einstellen? Nein oder?


----------



## axn (14. März 2007)

Eigentlich nicht. Du darfst nur nicht "wild" einspielen.. Schau am besten mal in die Hilfe Stichwort "offline". Da findet sich sicher alles ganz ausführlich. 

mfg

axn


----------



## josDesign (14. März 2007)

DAnke und tschuldigung für die Zwischenfrage.


----------



## Otacon-sw (22. März 2007)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> DV = 3,5MB/Sek. -> 3,5x60sek = 210MB/Min. -> 210MBx15min = 3,2GB
> 
> Der Grundgedanke ist nunmal, das Material zu Sichten und lohnenswerte
> Szenen zu capturen. Diese werden dann in Reihe gebracht und dann zu einem
> ...



Hi! Habe dasselbe Problem, dass ein 5 Minuten-Video 1 GB groß ist, kenne mich aber mit den Fachbegriffen nicht so genau aus. Was bedeutet DV?


----------



## axn (22. März 2007)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Video

mfg

axn


----------



## chmee (23. März 2007)

Wenn Du den Film renderst, sollte die Videokompression alles Andere als Unkomprimiert sein. Nun kann man diskutieren, welcher Codec für Dich der Richtige ist. In den meisten Fälle kommt man mit einem DV-Codec ( gibt es für AVI und MOV ) oder - wenn es gleich Richtung DVD gehen soll - Mpeg2 weiter. Für das Kleinmachen - zB Divx fürs Netz oÄ - empfehle ich das weiterkomprimieren in VirtualDub. Da hat man die bessere Kontrolle.

Nebenbei:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/videoschnitt-tutorials/210206-pdf-videokompression-theorie.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/videoschnitt-tutorials/210173-pdf-videoaufloesungen-theorie.html

mfg chmee


----------



## Otacon-sw (23. März 2007)

Sorry, hätte vielleicht erwähnen müssen, dass meine Videos, die ich verwende von verschiedenen Digi-Cams kommen und nicht von Camcodern. Es sind halt alles Schnipsel von einem Konzert, die ich zu einer DVD verarbeiten will. Die Schnipsel sind schon alle komprimiert, wenn auch in unterschiedlichen Formaten, aber keins in DV.

Kleines Beispiel:

Für einen Song nehme ich 7 Schnipsel her, eine Komplettaufnahme mit 88,4 MB und 6 kleine Schnipsel mit unterschiedl. Größe. Insgesamt haben die Schnipsel eine Größe von 182,9 MB, wachsen aber trotzdem auf 1 GB an?


----------



## arschgesicht (26. März 2007)

Otacon-sw hat gesagt.:


> Die Schnipsel sind schon alle komprimiert, wenn auch in unterschiedlichen Formaten, aber keins in DV.


und das ist schlecht. Der Schnitt erfolgt besonders bei (Mini)DV naiv, d.h. so wie die Kamera es aufgenommen hat, sonst -> Qualitätsverlust. Erst wenn die Postproduktion abgeschlossen ist, erfolgt eine Komprimierung (wenn überhaupt). wie z.b. mit einem mpg2 Encoder für eine Video DVD. 

Ein Tipp:
Sämtliche Quellvideofilme auf das gleiche Format bringen bzw. lassen z.b. DV, sonst haste nur unnötig mehr arbeit bzw. immer eine zusätzliche Qualitätsverschlechterung der Aufnahmen.

eine Stunde DV (Film) benötigt rund 13 GB, das dürfte doch heutzutage keine Probleme bringen?! 

anstatt das alte unsichere Fat32 Datensystem zu verwenden, empfehle ich dir auf NTFS um zustellen (bei XP). (so umgehst du die Datengrössenbegrenzung bei FAT32, 16 GB Dateien meistert NTFS ohne Probleme)

vom offline Schnitt kann ich nur abraten, a) da deine DV Kamera darunter leidet, b) die Tapes selbstverständlich auch -> drop outs


----------



## chmee (26. März 2007)

Wie es scheint, hat jene Kamera kein DV-Format, ergo sind die Formate quasi NATIV !
Also zB Aufnahmen aus Handies, Digiknippsen oder Pseudokameras wie zB Aiptek.
(Aussen vor lass ich die neuen Mpeg4-Kameras mit AVCHD etc..)

Belasse - zugunsten der Qualität - die Formate bei. Der Nachteil ist, dass Dein
Schnittprogramm natürlich dadurch viel mehr zu ackern hat. 

Wähle als Bildgröße jene aus, die am Meisten vorkommt. Wenn Du alles auf 720x576
hochziehen musst, kann die Qualität kaum kontrolliert werden. Für eine DVD sind
schliesslich auch andere Formate als 720x576 erlaubt. Und saubere 360x288 sehen
auf dem TV besser aus als durch-viele-Effekte hochgezogene 720x576.

mfg chmee


----------

